# Angelprüfung in baden würtemberg



## wobblerangel (22. Juli 2010)

ich mache ich herbst eine prüfung und wollte mal fragen wie schwierig die so ist für einsteiger :vik:


gruß wobbler


----------



## angelpfeife (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelprüfung in baden würtemberg*

Doch so präzise die Frage:q Ich wills mal so sagen, als Einsteiger solltest du den Fragenkatalog 2-3 mal durchgehen. Wenn man schon mehrere Jahre davor geangelt hat, reicht einmal ganz gut aus. Aber besonders bei spezieller Fischkunde solltest du aufpassen, weil die Fragen da Sachen die man sich nicht einfach mal kurz Ausdenken kann. Zum Beispiel dass beim Wels irgendein Organ (Magen?) oder sowas mit dem Bauchfell verwachsen ist...|uhoh:


----------



## wobblerangel (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelprüfung in baden würtemberg*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Doch so präzise die Frage:q Ich wills mal so sagen, als Einsteiger solltest du den Fragenkatalog 2-3 mal durchgehen. Wenn man schon mehrere Jahre davor geangelt hat, reicht einmal ganz gut aus. Aber besonders bei spezieller Fischkunde solltest du aufpassen, weil die Fragen da Sachen die man sich nicht einfach mal kurz Ausdenken kann. Zum Beispiel dass beim Wels irgendein Organ (Magen?) oder sowas mit dem Bauchfell verwachsen ist...|uhoh:


 thx hat mir sehhhr geholfen  :vik:


----------

